# Can Cooler master extreme power plus 600w support HD 6670,HD 6750,GTS 450?



## balaji2525 (Mar 15, 2012)

My spec:
I5 2500k
4GB+4GB Transcend RAM
Intel DH67BL Board
Cooler master extreme power plus 600w

I m on a plan to buy new graphic card probably HD 6670 or HD 6750 or GTS 450. 

Please correct me if i am going wrong some where?

Max power required for 6670 is 65 watts and 6750 requires 85 watts as per the specification.Cooler master extreme power plus 600w has 2 x 12v rail with 18A+18A .So, with single rail connected to motherboard, i get 18x12=216watts. From the specification Cooler master extreme power plus 600w is 70% efficient. If so, then 70% of 216watt = 151watt. I5 2500k needs 95watt as per specification which leaves 56watt* for GPU. Will this be sufficient to support HD 6670 or HD 6750?

In case of GTS 450, after a search in google i found it has pcie 6 pin connector. So independent power input can be connected direct from PSU, by which card can get around 75 watts. So 75+56*(remaining from 12v rail)=131 watts but max power used by GTS 450 is 106watts.

To my understanding i hope GTS 450 can work with my PSU. But in many forum i see people using HD 6670 , HD 6750 or higher card with Cooler master extreme power plus 600w.how they are using it?

I never had any experience with graphic cards so far, i like know more about pcie 6 pin connector on latest graphic cards ? 

I connected one 12v with motherboard and another 12v rail hanging useless. Is there is way to make use of the unused 12v rail with 18A ? So that i get 18A+18A=36A.

Since this is my 2 month old rig i cannot go for a new PSU. So which card should i choose?


----------



## coderunknown (Mar 15, 2012)

Extreme Power is not recommended for use but i think GPU that doesn't draw a whole lot of power can be used. something like HD7770 can be used on a Extreme Power 600W. also not all Extreme Power are bad. just the failure rate is high. lot higher than any branded PSU.


----------



## balaji2525 (Mar 15, 2012)

Sam said:


> Extreme Power is not recommended for use but i think GPU that doesn't draw a whole lot of power can be used. something like HD7770 can be used on a Extreme Power 600W. also not all Extreme Power are bad. just the failure rate is high. lot higher than any branded PSU.



why can't i use GTS 450 as i can get additional 75 watt through PCIe 6pin connector?


----------



## Cilus (Mar 15, 2012)

GTS 450 will be fine with your PSU.


----------



## coderunknown (Mar 15, 2012)

GTS450 should run fine but lower the TDP of the GPU, the better. i really don't trust extreme power. moreover HD77XX series draws 15-20W less power.


----------



## Skud (Mar 15, 2012)

I have seen one burnt up on a setup containing C2Q 8xxx and 4850. Not recommended under any circumstance.


----------



## avinandan012 (Mar 15, 2012)

i ran a 9600GT & then a 9800GT on my extreme 600.

So i guess mine is good


----------



## thetechfreak (Mar 15, 2012)

GTS 450 will be fine

btw 9500gt and 9800gt are not as nearly as powerfull as OP‘s cards.


----------



## avinandan012 (Mar 15, 2012)

not by the gpu power but the power hungryness is more


----------



## doomgiver (Mar 15, 2012)

1. take your current psu
2. find the highest building in your area
3. toss the bloody thing right off the top
4. continue until its an unrecognizible bunch of squiggly wires
5. ???
6. profit!


----------



## dibya_kol (Mar 16, 2012)

avinandan012 said:


> i ran a 9600GT & then a 9800GT on my extreme 600.
> 
> So i guess mine is good



I think u r lucky so far, except gold serise cm's most psus are crap !! 
@op u can look for 7750. it don't need any extra power and performance wise it is almost 5770.
And why 2500k on a h67 mobo ?


----------



## avinandan012 (Mar 16, 2012)

@op get a cx 600 ~ 3.6K atleast


----------



## balaji2525 (Mar 19, 2012)

dibya_kol said:


> I think u r lucky so far, except gold serise cm's most psus are crap !!
> @op u can look for 7750. it don't need any extra power and performance wise it is almost 5770.
> And why 2500k on a h67 mobo ?



When I build my rig, I planned the graphic card for future. I know I cannot overclock 2500k with h67 but still i can use intel HD3000 to play some moderate games which is equivalent to 9400GT . 

how about GTS 450 !! can my PSU support it? it has external PCIe connection and i can get more amp from the 6 pin connector.


----------



## koolent (Mar 19, 2012)

Its a 1 on 1 deal, you can go or you might not.. I would suggest you not to take a chance but, its upon you.. I would first recommend you to go and buy a PSU other than CM..


----------



## Cilus (Mar 19, 2012)

I'm not getting one thing...Why you wanna stuck with GTS 450? Are you a Nvidia Fan-boy or getting that card in very cheap price?

Look, not all the CM Extreme series are of very poor quality and might run your setup without issues but they are one of the most untrustworthy series and not recommended in any where. So if you can get a card with same performance of GTS 450 but lesser power draw than it, why not getting that?

You can get the Gigabyte overclocked version of HD 7750 @ 6.3K, which is also cheaper than GTS 450 and performs same. With driver updates you can get some more performance in future. It doesn't need any external power supply, so will be fine with your PSU. If you can spend around 8.3K, then pick up the Radeon HD 7770, which also consumes lesser power than GTS 450.

And answer to your question: As per the quoted power ratings and figures, Extreme Plus 600 can handle a GTS 450. But how good are the components used to make the specific PSU of yours, we can't say that. It might run well, it might burst into flames. So it's your call.  My opinion:* Get HD 7750 and live without tension. *


----------



## koolent (Mar 19, 2012)

Ya.. Cilius is right.. nVidia is right behind of AMD in Graphics now and consume more energy. Believe us Go for AMD, it will give you the best performance for the price.


----------



## balaji2525 (Mar 19, 2012)

Cilus said:


> I'm not getting one thing...Why you wanna stuck with GTS 450? Are you a Nvidia Fan-boy or getting that card in very cheap price?
> 
> Look, not all the CM Extreme series are of very poor quality and might run your setup without issues but they are one of the most untrustworthy series and not recommended in any where. So if you can get a card with same performance of GTS 450 but lesser power draw than it, why not getting that?
> 
> ...



Thanks for the advice cilus. the reason why i was going after GTS 450 becoz it has PCIe connector, I guess GTS 450 is the starting card which has PCIe connector. 12v rail on the extreme power plus has less amperage so i thought with supplement 6pin power connection my PSU will be able to support  GTS 450 which is a decent card. I m ready for HD7750 but i couldn't find it from the retailers. .


----------



## Cilus (Mar 20, 2012)

Having PCI-E connectors mean the GPU needs more power than the power provided by the PCI-E X16 slot is not enough to handle the GPU. Even a 450W Frontech SMPS does have a PCI-E X16 connector but that does not mean it will support high end cards those require PCI-E connector.

For HD 7750/HD 7770, check smcinternational.in.


----------



## dibya_kol (Mar 20, 2012)

see, we r nt pussing u, we r here to help u, and yes if u want u can go for 450gt, it's ur choice. 450gts is a nice little card in it's price.
Performance wise cards r more or less like this...
450gts=5770=6770=7750.
So pick any of those.

Or save ur money and wait for kepler to release.


----------



## balaji2525 (Mar 20, 2012)

Cilus said:


> Having PCI-E connectors mean the GPU needs more power than the power provided by the PCI-E X16 slot is not enough to handle the GPU. Even a 450W Frontech SMPS does have a PCI-E X16 connector but that does not mean it will support high end cards those require PCI-E connector.
> 
> For HD 7750/HD 7770, check smcinternational.in.




HD 7750/ HD 7770 is a PCI 3.0 card. Is it compatible with my DH67BL mobo? it has PCI 2.0 slot


----------



## doomgiver (Mar 20, 2012)

balaji2525 said:


> Thanks for the advice cilus. the reason why i was going after GTS 450 becoz it has PCIe connector, I guess GTS 450 is the starting card which has PCIe connector. 12v rail on the extreme power plus has less amperage so i thought with supplement 6pin power connection my PSU will be able to support  GTS 450 which is a decent card. I m ready for HD7750 but i couldn't find it from the retailers. .



forget about rails and amperages, they dont matter to us ordinary mortals.


----------



## dibya_kol (Mar 21, 2012)

balaji2525 said:


> HD 7750/ HD 7770 is a PCI 3.0 card. Is it compatible with my DH67BL mobo? it has PCI 2.0 slot



Every PCI Express cards r backword compartible, so shouldn't be worried.


----------



## digitaltab (Mar 21, 2012)

i am using, overclocking, hardcore gaming  my PC with my "described in signature" configuration and using cm 600w, and its running fine, awesome!!!


----------



## doomgiver (Mar 21, 2012)

^^ looks like diwali will be celebrated much earlier in your house this year!!! xD
and i thought you were gonna change your psu ASAP? what happend?


----------



## Skud (Mar 21, 2012)

Shivam24 said:


> i am using, overclocking, hardcore gaming  my PC with my "described in signature" configuration and using cm 600w, and its running fine, awesome!!!




Congrats. Even I used to think like that until I saw it gave up and killed the HD4850 in the process.


----------



## dibya_kol (Mar 21, 2012)

Shivam24 said:


> i am using, overclocking, hardcore gaming  my PC with my "described in signature" configuration and using cm 600w, and its running fine, awesome!!!



Sounds good, bro suggest me some good games which u have played. And also like to know at which res do u game at. I am happy to take suggestions from a real hardcore gamer.


----------



## balaji2525 (Mar 21, 2012)

I m gonna to get HD 6750 or HD 7750  depends on the availablity in the retail shops. 

This link gave me much more clear idea on power requirement
HIS Radeon 6770 ICEQX Turbo Crossfire review

 6750 TDP=86w ,it comes with PCIe connection,power consumption equivalent to HD7770, but 7770 is too high for my budget.

7750 just needs 55w.Hope so my PSU can handle 6750 or 7750 very well without any trouble.. Any comments guys?


----------



## digitaltab (Mar 21, 2012)

doomgiver said:


> ^^ looks like diwali will be celebrated much earlier in your house this year!!! xD
> and i thought you were gonna change your psu ASAP? what happend?



dude, don't have the money to change, too GAREEB these days to replace it for now,



Skud said:


> Congrats. Even I used to think like that until I saw it gave up and killed the HD4850 in the process.



will change it as soon as i'll get the money, arranging 4000 bucks in these GAREEB days doesn't seem easy to me,



dibya_kol said:


> Sounds good, bro suggest me some good games which u have played. And also like to know at which res do u game at. I am happy to take suggestions from a real hardcore gamer.



i play at 1600*900
i play at the extreme graphic settings.
i've played BATTLEFIELD 3, ASSASSIN'S CREED REVELATIONS, BATMAN ARKHAM CITY, MASS EFFECT3, GTA LIBERTY CITY EPISODES AND MANY OTHERS I DON'T REMEMBER...


----------



## Skud (Mar 21, 2012)

Don't overclock. And remain alert to pick up signs of system instability. Best of luck.


----------



## balaji2525 (Mar 21, 2012)

Shivam24 said:


> i am using, overclocking, hardcore gaming  my PC with my "described in signature" configuration and using cm 600w, and its running fine, awesome!!!



Wow, 6870 needs 151w.If what you are saying is true then i need not worry much any more about CM600 extreme power for going with 6750 or 7750 ,as 6750 needs just 86w and 7750 need just 55w


----------



## The Sorcerer (Mar 21, 2012)

I don't understand why people still use such obsolete power supplies these days. It did its job back then (what? that was...AMD opteron 165/65nm intel c2d days???). Move on for your system's sake.


----------



## dibya_kol (Mar 21, 2012)

balaji2525 said:


> Wow, 6870 needs 151w.If what you are saying is true then i need not worry much any more about CM600 extreme power for going with 6750 or 7750 ,as 6750 needs just 86w and 7750 need just 55w



Now u beleave that 7750 is the best choice for u, which i have told u long time ago (see post no #11). Now it's time to make up ur mind, enough said already.



			
				Shivam24 said:
			
		

> i play at 1600*900
> i play at the extreme graphic settings.
> i've played BATTLEFIELD 3, ASSASSIN'S CREED REVELATIONS, BATMAN ARKHAM CITY, MASS EFFECT3, GTA LIBERTY CITY EPISODES AND MANY OTHERS I DON'T REMEMBER...



Bro, u disapointed me !! I expected a lot bigger ans from u !! A hardcore gamer on a 1600x900 res ? U need to game at 1080p atleast. And what about crysis 2, merto 2033, rage, skyrim ?? Yet to play those games ? lol ... 
And BF 3 on max settings ? On a ' E ' cpu ? Like to know how was ur fps ? lol ..


----------



## topgear (Mar 22, 2012)

balaji2525 said:


> Wow, 6870 needs 151w.If what you are saying is true then i need not worry much any more about CM600 extreme power for going with 6750 or 7750 ,as 6750 needs just 86w and 7750 need just 55w



yep HD7750 should be good enough but you can also opt for HD6770 too ( non Oced model ).


----------



## Cilus (Mar 22, 2012)

Lots of off topic discussion is going on. Stop it and concentrate on Op's requirement. tired of cleaning up the off topic posts. Please don't start it again.


----------



## theserpent (Mar 22, 2012)

7750 or 7770 will be the best for you


----------

